# TwinCAT 3 PLC HMI funktioniert nicht



## bone666 (3 November 2015)

Hi,

habe nun PLC HMI zu meinen TwinCAT Lizenzen hinzugefügt. Klappte.
Dann habe ich beim Visualization Manager eine TargetVisualization hinzugefügt. Klappte auch.
Dann habe ich wie immer über Login versucht das Programm zuladen und dann zu starten. Klappte nicht.
Darauf hin kam die erste Fehlermeldung "File transfer error", wenn ich die weg klicke erscheint die zweite "Login failed for application 'Port_851'".
Wenn ich das TargetVisualization wieder entferne funktioniert es ganz normal. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Bzw. wäre jemand so nett mir eine kurze Anleitung/Einführung in die Erstellung von HMI Visus zu geben?
Ich nutze TC3 und habe sowohl das XAE als auch das XAR, also Programmierung und Runtime, auf einem Beckhoff PC laufen.



MfG

Bone


----------



## friki (4 November 2015)

Zielsystem richtig angewählt - in dem Fall dein Rechner.


----------



## bone666 (4 November 2015)

Ja <Local> ist mein Zielsystem, also der Rechner, wie gesagt, wenn ich eine normale Visu/Programm laden funktioniert es. Sobald ich jedoch eine Targetvisu hinzufüge kommen die Fehler. :|


----------



## bone666 (9 November 2015)

Sieht so aus als wüsste niemand mehr etwas. Habe jedoch noch eine andere Frage bzgl HMI. Ich habe bei einem Kommilitonen auf dem PC mal eine Exe zum starten seiner HMI-Visu gesehen. Wie erzeuge/installiere ich die?


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 November 2015)

Bezüglich Deiner Frage zu den Fehlermeldungen. Stimmen die Zugangsdaten?
Die EXE-Datei erzeugt TC3 automatisch sobald Du eine Targetvisu hinzugefügt und das Programm übertragen hast. Findest Du im TwinCAT Ordner, ich meine unter components.


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## bone666 (12 November 2015)

Danke Oliver, die Exe hatte ich nun auch endlich gefunden^^

Habe jetzt nur das Problem, dass mir in der HMI kein Hintergrund angezeigt wird. In der "normalen" Diagnosevisu innerhalb TC sehe ich meinen Eingestellten Hintergrund ganz normal. Starte ich die HMI-Exe sehe ich jedoch nur einen weißen Hintergrund. Die Elemente, welche ich aus TC in die Visuseite einfüge z.B. ein Rechteck, werden jedoch angezeigt. Eben nur mein Hintergrund nicht. Habe es schon damit versucht das Bild in verschiedenen Formaten zuspeichen und in den ImagePool zu laden. Brachte bis jetzt jedoch nichts. Ich habe mir überlegt, dass es vielleicht daran liegt, dass das Bild im falschen Ordner oder so liegt und die HMI-Exe das nicht finde bzw. nicht darauf klar kommt. Könnte es daran liegen? Oder ist es etwas anderes? Über jegliche Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG

Bone


----------



## bone666 (23 November 2015)

Hat keiner eine Idee wieso in der HMI-Exe kein Hintergrund angezeigt wird?


----------

